# Bleaching beeswax



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Melt the beeswax into thin(2") cakes then set them in the sun. The sunlight will bleach them for you.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

They say the solar melter will lighten up wax. They also say to have it in 1/4 inch sheets and let the sun bleach it out. I think I read that fine charcoal mixed in and then filtered out will help get out the pollen, etc. 

You could have ivory candles that are poured and then later hand dipped in very white wax. Mann Lake and Betterbee sell candle making supplies. I think there are white color chips to color light wax. I know they have very white comb sheets for candles. One thought also is..... buy the white comb sheets for candles and melt the white sheets then dip your candle in the really white wax to coat the outside. Or, just wrap one layer of the white comb sheet around your candle, trimming the excess. Works good for pillars. You can use colored comb sheets to make many different color candles.

I have used very long floral vases (looks like a cylinder) from Walmart that I have distilled water in in a stock pot filled with water on the "right" heat. Have something on the bottom of the stock pot like a small circular rack to keep the glass off the bottom of the stock pot. Put the melted comb (white or whatever color) in the vase (the wax floats) and dip the candles in that to just color the outside. Best to have at least a couple inches of melted wax when dipping in wax/water. Have enough empty vase so it doesn't overflow. The candle will be in water at the bottom, but the wax will coat it as you pull it up.


----------

